# M. Savic vicino al Milan. Anzi, no.



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono. 

Ecco le ultime news.

Secondo quanto riportato da *Carlo Festa* de Il Sole 24 Ore, Milinkovic Savic sarebbe vicino al Milan. Questa la formula: prestito da 40 milioni di euro e diritto di riscatto.

L'annuncio dovrebbe arrivare venerdì 17 agosto, nell'ultimo giorno del mercato.

*SportItalia*: il mercato del Milan si è chiuso con Laxalt e Castillejo.

*Di Marzio*: a noi non risulta una trattativa in corso tra Milan e Lazio. Ad oggi dai segnali che abbiamo da Milan, Lazio, da agenti non c'è nulla. Da quello che filtra dal Milan non dovrebbero esserci operazioni in entrata. Poi, se è un'operazione segreta con fonti finanziarie, vuol dire che saremo gli ultimi a scoprirla.

*Calciomercato.it*, il Milan, in maniera informale, fa sapere che non ci saranno altri colpi in entrata.

*Pedullà*: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.

*Tuttosport* in edicola oggi, 17 agosto: Milan o Juve, colpo in serbo. Nuova sfida tra Milan e Juve. I rossoneri ci provano in extremis, i bianconeri sono vigili.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Che gaffe a Sportitalia???


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...


Ovviamente!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Che gaffe a Sportitalia???



Si spiegate please, visto che l'altro topic è stato chiuso.


----------



## Ciora (16 Agosto 2018)

A sportitalia la fonte continua a bombardare criscitiello sul cellulare dicendo che l'affare è fatto e stanno vacillando anche loro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Panico a Sportitalia, Criscitiello ora non è più tanto sicuro non sia vero


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



La fonte insiste sulla sua notizia, contro tutto e tutti.


----------



## fra29 (16 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Che gaffe a Sportitalia???



Parlate che sono fuori casa.... 8-0


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Certo che Festa rischia con sta sparata nell'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## 11Leoni (16 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si spiegate please, visto che l'altro topic è stato chiuso.



La fonte di Criscitiello gli sta dicendo in diretta che per lui è già chiusa.


----------



## mil77 (16 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Che gaffe a Sportitalia???



Criscitiello ha letto un messaggio di una sua fonte che invece da la trattativa in fase di chiusura


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2018)

A SportItalia han detto che han verificato e che han ricevuto solo smentite. Poi in diretta la fonte primaria di criscitello lo ha tempestato di msg per dirgli che è fatta, è chiusa, ma lui non ci vuole credere. A voi i giudizi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Criscitiello in difficoltà estrema su SportItalia.


----------



## fra29 (16 Agosto 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> A sportitalia la fonte continua a bombardare criscitiello sul cellulare dicendo che l'affare è fatto e stanno vacillando anche loro.



ma quale fonte?


----------



## malos (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Ma dai non possiamo rimanere con un centrocampo di media classifica...non riesco a capire sinceramente.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Festa ha fatto il guardone?????
Criscitiello in difficoltà palese.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Agosto 2018)

Su Sportitalia continuano a negare qualsiasi trattativa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> La fonte di Criscitiello gli sta dicendo in diretta che per lui è già chiusa.



Attenzione...


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2018)

Sportitalia stava smentendo tutto,mercato chiuso,ad un certo punto Criscitello ha letto un SMS in diretta da parte di una sua fonte che gli scrive:temo sia fatta. Ora c'è un incredibile imbarazzo in diretta con Criscitello che cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi chiedendo spiegazioni a Luca Cilli e Pedullà che cerca di difendere con i denti la loro smentita mripeto c'è grande imbarazzo in studio.


----------



## Ciora (16 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ma quale fonte?



Carlo Festa parla di una fonte molto affidabile che non è riuscito ancora a verificare


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Agosto 2018)

Zero centrocampo...zero ali...ennesima stagione finita già a Settembre...bravi


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Ricapitolando:

Savic si: Festa.

Savic no: Sky, cm.it, SI.

Mediaset non dice nulla... O festa ha una fonte diretta, oppure non c'è nulla. Io spero vivamente che alla fine qualcuno di forte a centrocampo lo prendano, perchè per come è messo ora quel reparto, il Milan quarto non ci arriverà MAI.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sportitalia stava smentendo tutto,mercato chiuso,ad un certo punto Criscitello ha letto un SMS in diretta da parte di una sua fonte che gli scrive:temo sia fatta. Ora c'è un incredibile imbarazzo online e Criscitello che cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi chiedendo spiegazioni a Luca Cilli.



Ma perchè "temo"?
Gli brucia il posteriore se dovessimo prenderlo sul serio?


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2018)

Scusate ma non capisco, che fonte sarebbe? E con chi sta parlando??


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Panico totale a Sportitalia ahahahah


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2018)

Dai dai dai raga che arrivaaaaa


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A SportItalia han detto che han verificato e che han ricevuto solo smentite. Poi in diretta la fonte primaria di criscitello lo ha tempestato di msg per dirgli che è fatta, è chiusa, ma lui non ci vuole credere. A voi i giudizi.





Zenos ha scritto:


> Sportitalia stava smentendo tutto,mercato chiuso,ad un certo punto Criscitello ha letto un SMS in diretta da parte di una sua fonte che gli scrive:temo sia fatta. Ora c'è un incredibile imbarazzo in diretta con Criscitello che cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi chiedendo spiegazioni a Luca Cilli e Pedullà che cerca di difendere con i denti la loro smentita mripeto c'è grande imbarazzo in studio.




Ma scherzate?

Che trashata...


----------



## folletto (16 Agosto 2018)

O c'è qualcuno che si diverte a prendere per il naso i tifosi del Milan oppure arriva Milinkovic.............buona la prima purtroppo. Spero di sbagliarmi ma mi sembra davvero una roba impossibile


----------



## Roger84 (16 Agosto 2018)

Proprio ora che sono uscito!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Criscitiello chiede di chiamare in diretta Lotito.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2018)

*Pedullà: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.*


----------



## pazzomania (16 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi, torno ora dopo 3 giorni da Napoli, me state fa a veni un infarto!


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.*



È difficile non insultare le fonti certe volte...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2018)

OT: La Trocchia è letteralmente rubata al *****


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma scherzate?
> 
> Che trashata...



Non è una trashata perché se viene confermato hanno fatto una figura di m colossale...e Pedullà che si arrabbia perché lui non sa nulla


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Panico a Sportitalia, Criscitiello ora non è più tanto sicuro non sia vero



Stanno impanicando, piangono per Modric!!!
E vogliono chiamare Leonardo in diretta, ridicoli.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sportitalia stava smentendo tutto,mercato chiuso,ad un certo punto Criscitello ha letto un SMS in diretta da parte di una sua fonte che gli scrive:temo sia fatta. Ora c'è un incredibile imbarazzo in diretta con Criscitello che cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi chiedendo spiegazioni a Luca Cilli e Pedullà che cerca di difendere con i denti la loro smentita mripeto c'è grande imbarazzo in studio.



Appena ho letto quel che avete scritto, giuro che ho avuto un blocco respiratorio! Non capisco, però, quel "temo": non mi sembra un verbo molto adatto a un contesto professionale ...


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.*



Che botta devi prendere 

Godo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pedullà: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.



Dite a quel pagliaccio di Pedullà che il Milan non è una squadretta, da sola ha vinto più di tutte le squadre italiane in Europa e ora siamo a in mano a gente seria che potrebbe comprarsi 30 società come la Lazio.
Che significa "un conto è il Real, un altro il Milan"?


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2018)

Dai su fanno clickbait televisivo... Non sanno nulla e provano a raccattare ascolti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.*



Dopo una frase del Genere dovrebbe scendere Singer ed entrare in sede alla Lazio con una banconota da 120M


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È difficile non insultare le fonti certe volte...



Ma davvero; parole incommentabili ...


----------



## IlMusagete (16 Agosto 2018)

Ma se nessuno ci stesse capendo nulla perchè la trattativa la sta conducendo Elliot in persona?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dopo una frase del Genere dovrebbe scendere Singer ed entrare in sede alla Lazio con una banconota da 120M



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Criscitiello: Ci hanno comunicato di Savic al Milan alle 22.00 Ma non ce la siamo sentita di dare la notizia perché non abbiamo avuto le conferme.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.*



Ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Agosto 2018)

Criscitiello ha chiesto di chiamare Carlo Festa in diretta...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Criscitiello: Ci hanno comunicato di Savic al Milan alle 22.00 Ma non ce la siamo sentita di dare la notizia perché non abbiamo avuto le conferme.



È un pazzo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Criscitiello: Ci hanno comunicato di Savic al Milan alle 22.00 Ma non ce la siamo sentita di dare la notizia perché non abbiamo avuto le conferme.



Tanto le fonti son sempre quelle.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dopo una frase del Genere dovrebbe scendere Singer ed entrare in sede alla Lazio con una banconota da 120M



La cosa veramente brutta è che nel tempo si sia arrivati ad un punto in cui un vermicello come Pedullà possa dire una cosa del genere...


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



vabbè dai abbiamo capito. Festa ha fatto la sparata all'ultimo giorno sperando di imbroccarla


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Criscitiello: Ci hanno comunicato di Savic al Milan alle 22.00 Ma non ce la siamo sentita di dare la notizia perché non abbiamo avuto le conferme.



Ma sono scemi?


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...


Questa differenza non deve stupire. La notizia sta filtrando da giorni negli ambienti finanziari perché questa è una trattativa gestita da Elliott direttamente, non da Leonardo, causa la complessità della struttura della operazione e la sua compatibilità con le strette maglie del Fair Play Finanziario. È una notizia che nasce da fonti non giornalistiche, spinta dallo strumento principe della comunicazione non tradizionale, Twitter. È stato facile per Leonardo mettere fuori strada i Di Marzio della situazione, perché obiettivamente essa esula dall'ambito delle proprie competenze operative. Quando Leo dice che egli non ha in piedi alcuna trattativa per Milinkovic-Savic, dice semplicemente il vero, ma non esprime la realtà complessiva dei fatti che si svolgono. La privatezza assoluta delle fonti finanziarie, infine, non deve stupire: semplicemente, è l'ambiente naturale in corso di azione. Tutto qui.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

E poi ci si lamenta tra di noi che si è andati in fissa su questa pseudo trattativa?
C'è chi ha fatto di peggio : una trasmissione televisiva in imbarazzo.


----------



## Ciora (16 Agosto 2018)

Comunque facendo un po' di ordine Carlo Festa dice di non aver avuto tempo di verificarla, mentra a Sportitalia dicono di aver provato a verificarla ma non hanno voluta mandarla perchè non hanno trovato conferma


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> La cosa veramente brutta è che nel tempo si sia arrivati ad un punto in cui un vermicello come Pedullà possa dire una cosa del genere...



A sto punto spero che venga sul serio, non tanto per il giocatore, quanto per vedere le facce di questi poveracci.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2018)

A me Pedullà ha dato l'impressione di aver ricevuto la smentita direttamente da Lotito. Io ho avuto questa impressione.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non capisco, che fonte sarebbe? E con chi sta parlando??



Ovviamente nn la dice la fonte ma in studio tutti dicono che é impossibile 
Certo che Festa spararla così mah..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2018)

*L'Avv. La Scala continua a fare lo splendido su Twitter*


----------



## IlMusagete (16 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questa differenza non deve stupire. La notizia sta filtrando da giorni negli ambienti finanziari perché questa è una trattativa gestita da Elliott direttamente, non da Leonardo, causa la complessità della struttura della operazione e la sua compatibilità con le strette maglie del Fair Play Finanziario. È una notizia che nasce da fonti non giornalistiche, spinta dallo strumento principe della comunicazione non tradizionale, Twitter. È stato facile per Leonardo mettere fuori strada i Di Marzio della situazione, perché obiettivamente essa esula dall'ambito delle proprie competenze operative. Quando Leo dice che egli non ha in piedi alcuna trattativa per Milinkovic-Savic, dice semplicemente il vero, ma non esprime la realtà complessiva dei fatti che si svolgono. La privatezza assoluta delle fonti finanziarie, infine, non deve stupire: semplicemente, è l'ambiente naturale in corso di azione. Tutto qui.


.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Elliott comunque quando fa un'operazione non è mica abituato a imbeccare i piccioni.
La fa e basta guardando solo gli interessi economici.
Speriamo.
Con buona pace dei piccioni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *L'Avv. La Scala continua a fare lo splendido su Twitter*



Io rispetto molto La Scala ma credo che anche lui non sappia nulla.


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *L'Avv. La Scala continua a fare lo splendido su Twitter*



Cioè???


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me qualcuno ha fatto una sparata a Festa.. che l’ha rilanciata mandando tutti in tilt. Da qui tutti la cavalcano perchè nel dubbio fa ascolti... ma temo ci sia poco sotto


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà ha ribadito che il mercato del Milan è chiuso.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *L'Avv. La Scala continua a fare lo splendido su Twitter*



Che dice?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà: Sono sicuro, il mercato del Milan è chiuso.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2018)

A prescindere da tutto, Sportitalia stessa fino alle 21:00 di oggi dava il mercato del Milan chiuso al 90%.
Quindi a due ore di distanza è impossibile darlo chiuso al 100%, si contraddicono da soli.
Mi sembrano in netta difficoltà. 
Di Marzio, se possibile, peggio ancora... Operazione finanziaria... Ovvero come arrampicarsi sugli specchi.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Sono sicuro, il mercato del Milan è chiuso.



Non si da pace


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *L'Avv. La Scala continua a fare lo splendido su Twitter*



Bah...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Zero centrocampo...zero ali...ennesima stagione finita già a Settembre...bravi



IN teoria come ali Castillejo e Laxalt


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualcuno ha fatto una sparata a Festa.. che l’ha rilanciata mandando tutti in tilt. Da qui tutti la cavalcano perchè nel dubbio fa ascolti... ma temo ci sia poco sotto



Ma festa si può esporre a tal punto confermando più e più volte la notizia contro tutto e tutti???


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2018)

Comunque per sportitalia danno mercato chiuso al milan da giorni, ma cilli è sempre costantemente a casa Milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Nessuno sa nulla, probabile che se ci sia qualcosa sotto, penso sia lo stesso fondo ad essersi mosso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2018)

c'è il panico. Ma aspettare un altro po prima di impazzire no? Tanto a breve si saprà in un verso o nell'altro.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Agosto 2018)

Arriva arriva... cit. 3


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Sto leggendo quello che avete scritto che è successo a Sportitalia, con gli sms, e mi sono ribaltato


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2018)

Sto impazzendo!!!!

Chi avrà ragione????


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> IN teoria come ali Castillejo e Laxalt



In effetti : ma ne hanno mai presa una su di noi???


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2018)

Sto distruggendo la batteria del cellulare dietro al forum


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2018)

Trash TV ne ho vista tanta ma come stasera a SportItalia quasi mai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In effetti : ma ne hanno mai presa una su di noi???



Ti rispondo io: no.
Questa estate non ne hanno beccata una, ancora mi ricordo della "brusca frenata per Higuain" quando poche ore dopo ufficializzammo l'argentino.


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.*



ricorda un pò qualcuno che aveva detto che era impossibile che il Milan vinceva il derby di coppa Italia... speriamo di percularlo per bene domani sera


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Comunque temo sia tutto casino creato dal nulla.

Festa l'ha sparata ed è partito un po' un carrozzone di conferme-smentite a caso.


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Elliott comunque quando fa un'operazione non è mica abituato a imbeccare i piccioni.
> La fa e basta guardando solo gli interessi economici.
> Speriamo.
> Con buona pace dei piccioni.


La privacy di Elliott sui suoi raid è leggendaria. Ci sono articoli di Platero che fanno quasi impressione, su questo. Parla di vero e proprio silenzio radio durante le operazioni. Una violazione di privacy, e sei licenziato in tronco con minaccia di azioni di responsabilità. Figurarsi se Leonardo di giocava il posto per uno spiffero all'amico di Sky.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà si è arrabbiato perché Criscitiello si è messo a leggere la news del Sole 24 Ore.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trash TV ne ho vista tanta ma come stasera a SportItalia quasi mai.



"Sembra che qualcuno vicino al giocatore abbia detto che dovrebbe rimanere alla Lazio" cit.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà stizzito come mai prima d'ora.
Che scene infantili.


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2018)

Ho messo ora sportitalia dicono che giocatori vicino a sms dicono che rimane alla lazio


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

Adesso si stanno quasi azzuffando perché pedulla dice che é chiuso Criscitiello nn é più così certo..


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà: ma vogliamo davvero andare avanti fino a domani alle 20 con sta storia? Ma per piacere dai. Il sole 24 ore? Sono esperti di borsa non di calciomercato. Di chi vi volete fidare? Io maleducato? Ma se io mettessi a parlare di finanza che credibilità avrei? Vi siete risposti da soli.


----------



## Ciora (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà è andato talmente oltre che se dovesse essersi sbagliato scappa in colombia.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà è delira


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La privacy di Elliott sui suoi raid è leggendaria. Ci sono articoli di Platero che fanno quasi impressione, su questo. Parla di vero e proprio silenzio radio durante le operazioni. Una violazione di privacy, e sei licenziato in tronco con minaccia di azioni di responsabilità. Figurarsi se Leonardo di giocava il posto per uno spiffero all'amico di Sky.



E' un modo di fare calcio che non possono capire...
Forse a sky si aspettano che leo imbecchi anna billò che poi informa Di Marzio?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pedullà: ma vogliamo davvero andare avanti fino a domani alle 20 con sta storia? Ma per piacere dai. Il sole 24 ore? Sono esperti di borsa non di calciomercato. Di chi vi volete fidare? Io maleducato? Ma se io mettessi a parlare di finanza che credibilità avrei? Vi siete risposti da soli.



Ahah che circo!


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa parla di una fonte molto affidabile che non è riuscito ancora a verificare



come fa a sapere che è affidabile se non è riuscito a verificare?XD


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo è ancora a casa milan


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2018)

Per Pedullà, Festa ha chiaramente sparazo una azzata lol


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà ha fatto all in.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà trolla il sole 24 dicendo senza giri di parole che il calcio non è roba loro...


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2018)

Spero per Pedullà che abbia ragione lui.
Altrimenti fa meglio a cambiare pianeta.


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Cioè???



si vanta della sua bellezza ovvio


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Notate una cosa ragazzi: chi ha parlato di questa trattativa fino ad adesso, ha sempre detto che a muoversi in prima persona tra Roma e Cortina fossero i dirigenti di Elliott in prima persona. Si vede una netta differenza tra fonti sportive e fonti finanziare: le prime dicono che non c'è nulla e che non trovano conferma, le second dicono che l'affare è praticamente fatto. Questo perchè questa operazione ha a che fare con Elliott, è normale che le fonti finanziarie siano più affidabili in questo senso.


----------



## Konrad (16 Agosto 2018)

Tiettelo Sergej - semi cit.


----------



## Devil man (16 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo un centrocampo imbarazzante...se non viene SMS


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Notate una cosa ragazzi: chi ha parlato di questa trattativa fino ad adesso, ha sempre detto che a muoversi in prima persona tra Roma e Cortina fossero i dirigenti di Elliott in prima persona. Si vede una netta differenza tra fonti sportive e fonti finanziare: le prime dicono che non c'è nulla e che non trovano conferma, le second dicono che l'affare è praticamente fatto. Questo perchè questa operazione ha a che fare con Elliott, è normale che le fonti finanziarie siano più affidabili in questo senso.



Quoto mille volte.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà è nervoso. Ci starebbe benissimo ora la conferma e la chiusura della trattativa per Savic


----------



## Gekyn (16 Agosto 2018)

Per fortuna che tra 20 ore finisce tutto nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2018)

Godrei molto ma temo non ci sarà happy ending in faccia a pedullà


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pedullà: ma vogliamo davvero andare avanti fino a domani alle 20 con sta storia? Ma per piacere dai. Il sole 24 ore? Sono esperti di borsa non di calciomercato. Di chi vi volete fidare? Io maleducato? Ma se io mettessi a parlare di finanza che credibilità avrei? Vi siete risposti da soli.



Sta esagerando. Un minimo di rispetto per i colleghi non guasterebbe eh


----------



## LukeLike (16 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà non riesce neanche a parlare...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2018)

Una cosa è sicura ragazzi, ci sono almeno tre persone che domani alle 20 dovranno cambiare sistema solare. Che siano "insiders" o "giornalisti", qualcuno sta prendendo un sifone nel culo che metà basta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Se Pedullà viene sbugiardato, insieme alla sonda Parker dovrebbero mandare anche lui sul Sole.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una cosa è sicura ragazzi, ci sono almeno tre persone che domani alle 20 dovranno cambiare sistema solare. Che siano "insiders" o "giornalisti", qualcuno sta prendendo un sifone nel culo che metà basta.



.


----------



## Comic Sans (16 Agosto 2018)

Non viene. Arriva Baselli.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2018)

Voglio l'annuncio in diretta scritto sulle bombe della Trocchia


----------



## gabuz (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una cosa è sicura ragazzi, ci sono almeno tre persone che domani alle 20 dovranno cambiare sistema solare. Che siano "insiders" o "giornalisti", qualcuno sta prendendo un sifone nel culo che metà basta.



.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una cosa è sicura ragazzi, ci sono almeno tre persone che domani alle 20 dovranno cambiare sistema solare. Che siano "insiders" o "giornalisti", qualcuno sta prendendo un sifone nel culo che metà basta.



Però, c è un però. C è bisogno di tanto fegato per esporsi così su una trattativa enorme e impossibile.. È molto più facile rimanere sulla sponda di chi nega


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una cosa è sicura ragazzi, ci sono almeno tre persone che domani alle 20 dovranno cambiare sistema solare. Che siano "insiders" o "giornalisti", qualcuno sta prendendo un sifone nel culo che metà basta.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Non viene. Arriva Baselli.



Ma perchè dovete gufare? Sembrate felici del fatto che non arrivi


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Non viene. Arriva Baselli.



Sì certo speraci


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2018)

Sai che faccia se esce l’annuncio ora??

Ma non ci spero...


----------



## Comic Sans (16 Agosto 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dovete gufare? Sembrate felici del fatto che non arrivi



Ma felici di che? Per me finisce così e basta. Felice o meno.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una cosa è sicura ragazzi, ci sono almeno tre persone che domani alle 20 dovranno cambiare sistema solare. Che siano "insiders" o "giornalisti", qualcuno sta prendendo un sifone nel culo che metà basta.



Ma no ragazzi. I giornalisti sportivi stanno dicendo la verità, a loro non risulta perchè le loro fonti non hanno notizie su questa cosa. La trattativa la sta chiudendo Elliott in persona, ed è normale che i giornali finanziari abbiano molte più conferme su questa cosa. Pedullà e Di Marzio fanno bene a dire che per loro non c'è nulla, proprio perchè non hanno conferme da fonti "sportive". Infatti, Di Marzio questa sera ha detto che lui non trova conferme, ma ha anche aggiunto che probabilmente è un'operazione finanziaria e quindi lui non ne sa nulla.


----------



## earl22 (16 Agosto 2018)

ma quando sportitalia annuncio' gli acquisti da parte dell'inter di james rodriguez e pepe avevano verificato le fonti?


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Spero per Pedullà che abbia ragione lui.
> Altrimenti fa meglio a cambiare pianeta.


Apprezzabile l'onestà di Di Marzio, invece, che, riconoscendo la diversità di questa trattativa, tenuta su tavoli diversi da quelli spietivi ed economici (non necessari, essendo il prezzo convenuto, e la capacità economica dell'acquirente non discutibile), bensì su quelli finanziari (riguardo alla compatibilità della operazione con la fitta griglia di vincoli del FPF), non ha affatto escluso l'esistenza di canali inattingibili per lui.


----------



## Giek (16 Agosto 2018)

Chiudete anche questo thread, mi raccomando! Dopo anni di ***** lasciateci sognare. Poi di sicuro non arriverà ma noi vogliamo sognareeee!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma no ragazzi. I giornalisti sportivi stanno dicendo la verità, a loro non risulta perchè le loro fonti non hanno notizie su questa cosa. La trattativa la sta chiudendo Elliott in persona, ed è normale che i giornali finanziari abbiano molte più conferme su questa cosa. Pedullà e Di Marzio fanno bene a dire che per loro non c'è nulla, proprio perchè non hanno conferme da fonti "sportive". Infatti, Di Marzio questa sera ha detto che lui non trova conferme, ma ha anche aggiunto che probabilmente è un'operazione finanziaria e quindi lui non ne sa nulla.



Ci sta, ma se mancasse poco comunque si saprebbe in ambienti extra-finanziari


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Apprezzabile l'onestà di Di Marzio, invece, che, riconoscendo la diversità di questa trattativa, tenuta su tavoli diversi da quelli spietivi ed economici (non necessari, essendo il prezzo convenuto, e la capacità economica dell'acquirente non discutibile), bensì su quelli finanziari (riguardo alla compatibilità della operazione con la fitta griglia di vincoli del FPF), non ha affatto escluso l'esistenza di canali inattingibili per lui.



Esatto. E' proprio questo che volevo dire.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Agosto 2018)

Sta cosa mi ricorda l'estate 2002 quando all'ultimo giorno di mercato la Lazio cedette Crespo all'Inter e Nesta al Milan. Ora io non so se il ragazzo andrà al Milan, ma una cosa è certa: Lotito ha una paura fo***uta che le cose vadano come per De Vrij.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma no ragazzi. I giornalisti sportivi stanno dicendo la verità, a loro non risulta perchè le loro fonti non hanno notizie su questa cosa. La trattativa la sta chiudendo Elliott in persona, ed è normale che i giornali finanziari abbiano molte più conferme su questa cosa. Pedullà e Di Marzio fanno bene a dire che per loro non c'è nulla, proprio perchè non hanno conferme da fonti "sportive". Infatti, Di Marzio questa sera ha detto che lui non trova conferme, ma ha anche aggiunto che probabilmente è un'operazione finanziaria e quindi lui non ne sa nulla.



Si saprebbe comunque qualcosa ora Raga. Mancano 21 ore, non 21 giorni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Criscitiello: Le nostre fonti non hanno confermato la notizia di Savic al Milan.


----------



## Comic Sans (16 Agosto 2018)

Comunque è assurda come si stiano esponendo, da una parte e dall’altra. Tutti convintissimi ognuno nella propria posizione.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> OT: La Trocchia è letteralmente rubata al *****



Sprecata per SportItalia. A Brazzers farebbe un figurone


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma no ragazzi. I giornalisti sportivi stanno dicendo la verità, a loro non risulta perchè le loro fonti non hanno notizie su questa cosa. La trattativa la sta chiudendo Elliott in persona, ed è normale che i giornali finanziari abbiano molte più conferme su questa cosa. Pedullà e Di Marzio fanno bene a dire che per loro non c'è nulla, proprio perchè non hanno conferme da fonti "sportive". Infatti, Di Marzio questa sera ha detto che lui non trova conferme, ma ha anche aggiunto che probabilmente è un'operazione finanziaria e quindi lui non ne sa nulla.


Proprio così. Qui nessuno sbaglia, o dice il falso. È il contesto dei fatti che è più ampio.


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Sta cosa mi ricorda l'estate 2002 quando all'ultimo giorno di mercato la Lazio cedette Crespo all'Inter e Nesta al Milan. Ora io non so se il ragazzo andrà al Milan, ma una cosa è certa: Lotito ha una paura fo***uta che le cose vadano come per De Vrij.



Savic non è in scadenza di contratto e la Lazio non è con le pezze al posteriore.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Agosto 2018)

A meno che la fonte di festa, quella di criscitello che gli ha fatto avere la notizia, non siano la stessa persona, e Sopratutto non siano Intieri che da questa trattativa da molte settimane, direi che sono 3 indizi. E 3 indizi fanno una prova.

La persona suddetta, in un confronto con La Scala su radiorossonera a fine luglio, aveva dato per oramai fatta il ritorno di Paolo in società, in un momento in cui le voci in questo senso erano le più distanti possibili. E non certo per divinazione, ma perché la notizia gli veniva da fonti Elliot con cui collabora per questioni più serie. E tanto mi basta per dare fiducia, poi la trattativa può fallire per diversi motivi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2018)

Comunque a 20 ore esatte qualcosa sarebbe uscito.
Milinkovic dovrebbe anche fare le visite mediche.. non penso che a cosi poche ore potrebbero tenere tutto nascosto.. io ci spero ma non so come fare a razionalizzare


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Apprezzabile l'onestà di Di Marzio, invece, che, riconoscendo la diversità di questa trattativa, tenuta su tavoli diversi da quelli spietivi ed economici (non necessari, essendo il prezzo convenuto, e la capacità economica dell'acquirente non discutibile), bensì su quelli finanziari (riguardo alla compatibilità della operazione con la fitta griglia di vincoli del FPF), non ha affatto escluso l'esistenza di canali inattingibili per lui.



Capisco il discorso ma stiamo pur sempre parlando di società sportive, calciatori, procuratori ecc... 
Che non trapela niente perché c'è di mezzo Elliot e perché le fonti non sono le "solite" mi sembra impossibile.
O ha ragione chi reputa l'affare impossibile o, in caso contrario, non ne sanno niente perché tutti hanno tenuto le bocche cucite. 
Non capisco dove stia quella gran differenza tra le fonti millanta da Di Marzio.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Agosto 2018)

Ma non dovrebbe fare le visite mediche necessariamente domattina in caso di esito positivo della trattativa? O si possono fare anche dopo?


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## folletto (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: rispetto tutti, rispetto il sole e gli altri. Ma la linea mia è chiara, Savic al Milan non si fa. Non è una operazione logica, Lotito o è impazzito o non la fa. Un conto è il Real Madrid un altro il Milan. Non commento più nulla.*



Simpatico eh?!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma non dovrebbe fare le visite mediche necessariamente domattina in caso di esito positivo della trattativa? O si possono fare anche dopo?



Anche dopo in deroga, se fosse


----------



## Roccoro (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Sta andando tutto come previsto, proprio come è stato scritto!
Sveglia, la trattativa è top secret tra Lazio e Elliott! È la trattativa è conclusa! A meno che Lotito domani si alzi con le mestruazioni!


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Dovesse succedere sarebbe una perculata epocale ai giornalai showman.


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2018)

Festa dopo aver postato l'articolo ha messo un paracadute nei commenti...dice che la fonte è da verificare e non si può fare a quest'ora... ovviamente pioggia di insulti sul suo account


----------



## Ciora (16 Agosto 2018)

Comunque non ricordo esattamente le dinamiche di Nesta, ma mi pare che fino alla sera prima nessuno dava l'affare per fatto.


----------



## Victorss (16 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si saprebbe comunque qualcosa ora Raga. Mancano 21 ore, non 21 giorni.



Bho io non capisco come sia possibile una cosa del genere..va bene tutto ma è giorni e giorni che escono spifferi su questa presunta trattativa..ora addirittura fonti autorevoli che danno notizie diametralmente opposte..non si capisce più nulla..oggi pomeriggio a Sportiva chiama uno che dice che domattina Milinkovic fa le visite col Milan e mi metto a ridere..poi esce la notizia Delle visite mediche fissate per domattina..poi salta fuori Festa..io non ci capisco più nulla.. è tutto surreale e sono ben conscio che potrebbe essere una trollata leggendaria..


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Anche se fosse un operazione che viaggia su altri binari da quelli comuni , ora come ora qualcosa si saprebbe per due motivi 
- siamo alla fine del calciomercato , vuoi o non vuoi qualcosa esce comunque 
- stiamo parlando di un operazione da 120 milioni che riguarda sms, non quella da 2 milioni di pincopallino de Sassuolo ergo sarebbe talmente “pesante “ che è impossibile che non si sappia nulla .

Io non ci credevo e non ci credo .., spero solo arrivi almeno in un cc di qualità no a baselli.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2018)

Io la butto li, magari è una str*****a, ma se fosse tutto fatto e per annunciarlo stessero aspettando la chiusura della borsa (venerdì alle 17.30) visto che la Lazio è quotata?


----------



## gabuz (16 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma non dovrebbe fare le visite mediche necessariamente domattina in caso di esito positivo della trattativa? O si possono fare anche dopo?



Ma comunque è a Roma, in 3 ore sei su. In aereo 40 minuti.
Oltretutto non giochiamo nemmeno la 1a, firmato il contratto può tranquillamente tornare a Roma a sistemare tutte le sue cose.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Domani sarà una giornata interessante in ogni caso.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Comunque non ricordo esattamente le dinamiche di Nesta, ma mi pare che fino alla sera prima nessuno dava l'affare per fatto.



Nesta lo si scoprì all'ultimo con la sua assenza nella lista Uefa della Lazio 
Me lo ricordo come fosse ieri, quasi piansi dalla gioia.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

*Ragà, 16 pagine e 20.000 visite (reali, conteggiate da Sucuri) in questo topic in una ventina di minuti.

E' impossibile starvi dietro. Quotate le news, per favore.*


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...





Zenos ha scritto:


> Festa dopo aver postato l'articolo ha messo un paracadute nei commenti...dice che la fonte è da verificare e non si può fare a quest'ora... ovviamente pioggia di insulti sul suo account



Dai, palesemente una roba da clickbait sapendo qual è l'umore dei tifosi milanisti riguardo Savic.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche dopo in deroga, se fosse



Grazie 

Che dire... speriamo. Ma che ci fa ancora Leonardo a Casa Milan...?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2018)

Alla lazioconviene chiuderla prima delle 17:30. Se vendono sms fanno utili bomba, il titolo schizza in alto


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Festa dopo aver postato l'articolo ha messo un paracadute nei commenti...dice che la fonte è da verificare e non si può fare a quest'ora... ovviamente pioggia di insulti sul suo account



non è che stiamo tutti dietro a Festa e questo ha solo fatto una sparata?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Io la butto li, magari è una str*****a, ma se fosse tutto fatto e per annunciarlo stessero aspettando la chiusura della borsa (venerdì alle 17.30) visto che la Lazio è quotata?



la borsa al momento è chiusa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Mai come quest'anno i giornalisti brancolano nel buio più assoluto rispetto al mercato del Milan. Anche queste piccole cose sono un segnale importante di come Paolo e Leo stiano lavorando in maniera seria.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ragà, 16 pagine e 20.000 visite (reali, conteggiate da Sucuri) in questo topic in una ventina di minuti.
> 
> E' impossibile starvi dietro. Quotate le news, per favore.*


Maryoooooo siamo pronti a prendere fuoco!!


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Leonardo ancora in sede.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ragà, 16 pagine e 20.000 visite (reali, conteggiate da Sucuri) in questo topic in una ventina di minuti.
> 
> E' impossibile starvi dietro. Quotate le news, per favore.*



Ed è solo una sparata di Festa.


Pensa se fosse roba riportata da più parti che razza di disastro.


----------



## EmmePi (17 Agosto 2018)

E sono prenotate visite mediche per domani (fonte Calciomercato.com)


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Leonardo ancora in sede.



Hanno detto che da dietro non è uscito di sicuro ma da davanti non lo sanno


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ragà, 16 pagine e 20.000 visite (reali, conteggiate da Sucuri) in questo topic in una ventina di minuti.
> 
> E' impossibile starvi dietro. Quotate le news, per favore.*





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ed è solo una sparata di Festa.
> 
> 
> Pensa se fosse roba riportata da più parti che razza di disastro.


Verrebbero giù i server facile.
C’è voglia di vero Milan


----------



## EmmePi (17 Agosto 2018)

Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?


----------



## Sam (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?


Starà cambiando personalmente tutte le serrature delle porte in modo che Montolivo non possa tentare di rientrare.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?



Operazioni minori ahah


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?



In effetti... 
Per convincere Mortovivo a levarsi dalle balle?
Poi c'è quella storia delle visite mediche. 

Ma tanto non succede.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Verrebbero giù i server facile.
> C’è voglia di vero Milan



Sarebbe l'inizio del ritorno del vero vero Milan per la prima volta da quando c'è il forum nuovo.

Un bel traguardo.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Hanno detto che da dietro non è uscito di sicuro ma da davanti non lo sanno



cioè controllano l'uscita secondaria ma non la principale??


----------



## Kayl (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?



cerca di piazzare montolivo


----------



## Casnop (17 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Capisco il discorso ma stiamo pur sempre parlando di società sportive, calciatori, procuratori ecc...
> Che non trapela niente perché c'è di mezzo Elliot e perché le fonti non sono le "solite" mi sembra impossibile.
> O ha ragione chi reputa l'affare impossibile o, in caso contrario, non ne sanno niente perché tutti hanno tenuto le bocche cucite.
> Non capisco dove stia quella gran differenza tra le fonti millanta da Di Marzio.


Chi in queste settimane ha vantato di avere notizie sulla trattativa, ed il nome lo conosciamo benissimo, ha sempre declinato la fonte, il management Elliott. Il lato sportivo della trattativa, i dirigenti di entrambe le squadre, l'agente del giocatore, non hanno dato informazioni, chiuse in un impegno di riservatezza, probabilmente chiesto loro da chi stava negoziando. Può darsi che l'ottimo Di Marzio non avesse fonti in Elliott. Può succedere.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?



Per il mercato in uscita


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?



Per piazzare Montolivo


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



E domattina sveglia alle 6.30 ma finché qualcuno continua a postare resto qui. Voglio crederci assolutamente.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?



Per Baselli. Ha il fuso brasiliano, è convinto che sia pomeriggio


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> cioè controllano l'uscita secondaria ma non la principale??



Ma infatti!!! Roba da bastonate!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Madonna se arriva altro che 20 mila visite in 20 minuti, viene giù l'Internet

cmq per info Sergej è comodamente seduto sul divano di casa con la sua ragazza (ha postato una storia). Aspetta notizie


----------



## Baratti89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Non so se andare a letto, anche se la sveglia è alle 6


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2018)

Sam ha scritto:


> Starà cambiando personalmente tutte le serrature delle porte in modo che Montolivo non possa tentare di rientrare.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...





Ecthelion ha scritto:


> E domattina sveglia alle 6.30 ma finché qualcuno continua a postare resto qui. Voglio crederci assolutamente.



Vai a letto che tanto non succede niente.

Ho il sospetto che ci sia qualche trollone dietro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Baratti89 ha scritto:


> Non so se andare a letto, anche se la sveglia è alle 6



Vai a letto, secondo me stanotte non succede nulla.
Se dovesse accadere qualcosa, sarà domani secondo me.



Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Madonna se arriva altro che 20 mila visite in 20 minuti, viene giù l'Internet
> 
> cmq per info Sergej è comodamente seduto sul divano di casa con la sua ragazza (ha postato una storia). Aspetta notizie



Anche lui sta guardando SportItalia


----------



## Love (17 Agosto 2018)

a prescindere da come andrà ma che svolta che abbiamo fatto con elliot..una trattativa del genere mantenuta top secret fino ad adesso..ma nemmeno la casa bianca...


----------



## EmmePi (17 Agosto 2018)

Quello che mi fa davvero ridere sono i post di chi si ostina a ripetere che non esiste alcuna trattativa.
Che SMS venga o no, è impossibile negare che non ci sia stata una serrata trattativa tra le parti!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2018)

Oramai mi sa che tutti i programmi son finiti. Temo zero aggiornamenti per stasera.. purtroppo. Magari SMS.....


----------



## Baratti89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vai a letto, secondo me stanotte non succede nulla.
> Se dovesse accadere qualcosa, sarà domani secondo me.



Lo so, ma è dura.... aspetto il miracolo


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

L’inviato di sportitalia si è perso Leonardo, e l’hanno rimproverato LOL


----------



## Love (17 Agosto 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Anche lui sta guardando SportItalia



Lui non si vede..


----------



## LukeLike (17 Agosto 2018)

Comunque Di Marzio ha detto che c'è stata una offerta del Milan per Savic e non ne hanno mai parlato. Per Modric, per il quale non c'è mai stata nessuna offerta, ne hanno parlato ovunque e fatto servizi su servizi... boh.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti!!! Roba da bastonate!!



Ufficiale che ci leggono.
Criscitello: "Sai che c'è anche il portone davanti"


----------



## 1972 (17 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma non dovrebbe fare le visite mediche necessariamente domattina in caso di esito positivo della trattativa? O si possono fare anche dopo?



si possono fare anche a roma a villa stuart


----------



## EmmePi (17 Agosto 2018)

Su un forum dei tifosi della Lazio c'è un posto "specchio" al contrario del nostro, si stanno ******* sotto....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Dicono che Leonardo è uscito dalla porta principale e se lo sono perso. Quindi si può andare a dormire, se ne parla domani.

Comunque come sforna figa sportitalia nessuno. Che talento.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ARKANA (17 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> L’inviato di sportitalia si è perso Leonardo, e l’hanno rimproverato LOL



È il nuovo Alan Tonetti... "l'ho perso"


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Su un forum dei tifosi della Lazio c'è un posto "specchio" al contrario del nostro, si stanno ******* sotto....



Come minimo


----------



## Comic Sans (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Dicono che Leonardo è uscito dalla porta principale e se lo sono perso. Quindi si può andare a dormire, se ne parla domani.



Dei geni.


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> cerca di piazzare montolivo



Più facile prendere Milinkovic che sbolognare Montolivo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2018)

Prima pagina di Tuttosport: " Juve o Milan, colpo in serbo".


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se Leo è ancora a casa Milan per quale motivo dovrebbe fare le ore piccole se il mercato è chiuso?


Per chiudere su Kongdobia


----------



## lothar1981 (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

Ho paura che vada a finire come con Fabregas


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Agosto 2018)

Milan su Savic, Lotito non vuole, Leo propone, no smentiscono tutti, inarrivabile, però ci provano, visite mediche prenotate, anzi no.....bè che dire


----------



## lothar1981 (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

Nel frattempo le quote di Milinkovic al milan sono sparite, in altri siti un ora fa erano a 2 e anche meno..


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ho paura che vada a finire come con Fabregas



Beh oddio qui non c’è il Re di forte dei marmi a lavoro


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh oddio qui non c’è il Re di forte dei marmi a lavoro



Gli occhi cerulei


----------



## EmmePi (17 Agosto 2018)

*.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Kayl (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## EmmePi (17 Agosto 2018)

Nel senso che ci credo.
Credo a l'avvocato La Scala, credo a Festa.

Credo che Dio esista ed abbia una tunica rossonera...........


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

State calmi... Leonardo sta lavorando alla rescissione di Vergara


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



*
Quotate le news per favore*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



E comunque, Festa ha fatto quella sparata ma ricordo che fu il primo ad anticipare, in maniera corretta, l'esito della sentenza del Tas.
Vedremo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Agosto 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo le quote di Milinkovic al milan sono sparite, in altri siti un ora fa erano a 2 e anche meno..



Seriamente?


----------



## EmmePi (17 Agosto 2018)

Se, come sembra, la trattativa stia viaggiando su binari paralleli, ossia finanziari, è più plausibile che sappia più cose Festa che qualsiasi giornalista sportivo.
Ovviamente una trattativa del genere sarebbe coperta dal massimo riserbo per non esporre troppo Eliott in caso di fumata nera...


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## EmmePi (17 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=4457]EmmePi[/MENTION] No copia incolla!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Sono sdraiato nel letto con di fianco la mia ragazza. Prima di addormentarsi mi ha sentito ridere per alcuni dei vostri commenti in cui prendavate in giro i giornalisti. Oppure sul commento del mitico "er piscio" quello del sifone. E mi ha chiesto "Perché ridi?" e io tutto felice ho risposto "Perché forse arriva il Sergente". Sua risposta "Tu sei psicopatico" cioè raga... 

Magari non succede, ma è bello esser tornati a vivere certe emozioni per giocatori così forti. Dai Sergej!


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono sdraiato nel letto con di fianco la mia ragazza. Prima di addormentarsi mi ha sentito ridere per alcuni dei vostri commenti in cui prendavate in giro i giornalisti. Oppure sul commento del mitico "er piscio" quello del sifone. E mi ha chiesto "Perché ridi?" e io tutto felice ho risposto "Perché forse arriva il Sergente". Sua risposta "Tu sei psicopatico" cioè raga...
> 
> Magari non succede, ma è bello esser tornati a vivere certe emozioni per giocatori così forti. Dai Sergej!



Ahaha
Tranquillo stessa cosa anche a casa mia


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono sdraiato nel letto con di fianco la mia ragazza. Prima di addormentarsi mi ha sentito ridere per alcuni dei vostri commenti in cui prendavate in giro i giornalisti. Oppure sul commento del mitico "er piscio" quello del sifone. E mi ha chiesto "Perché ridi?" e io tutto felice ho risposto "Perché forse arriva il Sergente". Sua risposta "Tu sei psicopatico" cioè raga...
> 
> Magari non succede, ma è bello esser tornati a vivere certe emozioni per giocatori così forti. Dai Sergej!



Uguale, la mia ragazza si è addormentata scocciata perché le ho messo fretta di venire a casa che domattina mi alzo presto poi sono uscite ste notizie e sono ancora sveglio dopo un ora..


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (17 Agosto 2018)

Vi prego guardate Pedullà in crisi ahahaha


----------



## CM Milan (17 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me non arriva... però...si c'è un però... il nostro ds non ha mai detto un no categorico a SMS... anche adesso che qualche giornalista o testata giornalistica (anche la rai sul tg1 si è esposta, cosa che non capita mai anzi tendono a dare notizie ufficiali sul calciomercato e basta) scrive che l'affare si sta concretizzando basterebbe da parte di Leonardo rispondere , ai vari messaggi che gli arrivano, un semplice "NO non arriva" ai vari Di Marzio, Criscitiello ecc ecc (vedi i vari "no" a draxler e compagnia bella)... ma tutto questo non sta accadendo... credo che in società ci sia la voglia di provarci per lo meno fino all'ultimo... il mio cuore ci spera ma come ho scritto all'inizio, la testa mi dice che non arriverà.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...





OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono sdraiato nel letto con di fianco la mia ragazza. Prima di addormentarsi mi ha sentito ridere per alcuni dei vostri commenti in cui prendavate in giro i giornalisti. Oppure sul commento del mitico "er piscio" quello del sifone. E mi ha chiesto "Perché ridi?" e io tutto felice ho risposto "Perché forse arriva il Sergente". Sua risposta "Tu sei psicopatico" cioè raga...
> 
> Magari non succede, ma è bello esser tornati a vivere certe emozioni per giocatori così forti. Dai Sergej!



C'ha ragione la tua ragazza 

Comunque stiamo impazzendo, per fortuna domani finisce tutto sto cinema ed al posto delle bombe di Pedulla, Di Marzio e Festa potremo tornare a godere del VERO calcio giocato.


----------



## bmb (17 Agosto 2018)

Ho capito, stanotte rimetto la sveglia alle due, alle tre, alle quattro, alle cinque, alle sei.


----------



## Kayl (17 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho capito, stanotte rimetto la sveglia alle due, alle tre, alle quattro, alle cinque, alle sei.



meglio un sonnifero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> C'ha ragione la tua ragazza
> 
> Comunque stiamo impazzendo, per fortuna domani finisce tutto sto cinema ed al posto delle bombe di Pedulla, Di Marzio e Festa potremo tornare a godere del VERO calcio giocato.



Si, magari, se non fosse che quei pagliacci della Lega ci hanno negato la prima di campionato, facendoci partire già con un enorme handicap.
Anche io odio il mercato, finalmente fra qualche ora è tutto finito.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, ma al di là di Milinkovic-Savic... ma quanto è bello tornare a sognare "da Milan"?


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2018)

Qualcosa bolle in pentola, ormai è chiaro. Vediamo che succede domani


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho capito, stanotte rimetto la sveglia alle due, alle tre, alle quattro, alle cinque, alle sei.



Tranquillo non sei l'unico, sei in buona compagnia


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...





kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ahaha
> Tranquillo stessa cosa anche a casa mia





Victorss ha scritto:


> Uguale, la mia ragazza si è addormentata scocciata perché le ho messo fretta di venire a casa che domattina mi alzo presto poi sono uscite ste notizie e sono ancora sveglio dopo un ora..



Grandi ragazzi. Essere milanisti è anche questo! Tutti insieme sulla stessa barca. Che bello! Dai speriamo arrivi veramente....


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Comunque ora su SI News la tipa ha detto "si parla di Savic al Milan" quindi mi sembra che anche loro si stiano spostando verso la possibilità di una reale trattativa. Anche se nel servizio dicono "si chiude il mercato con Laxalt e Castellejo" (ma credo che questo sia un servizio già proposto qualche ora fa).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque ora su SI News la tipa ha detto "si parla di Savic al Milan" quindi mi sembra che anche loro si stiano spostando verso la possibilità di una reale trattativa. Anche se nel servizio dicono "si chiude il mercato con Laxalt e Castellejo" (ma credo che questo sia un servizio già proposto qualche ora fa).



Prima dicevano che le fonti vicino al giocatore smentivano tutto


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Onestamente mi sembra ancora abbastanza ridicolo possa arrivare.

In ogni caso spero sia vero per il Milan.

Ed in secondo luogo perchè vorrebbe dire che in società si sono vendicati per anni di prese per il culo dei "giornalisti" verso i nostri colori, lasciandoli completamente all'oscuro e facendogli fare una figura di melma epocale.


Certo che puzzerebbe di nuovo di all in per tornare in CL... Speriamo che Rino non combini casini.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Ma qualcuno ha visto Leonardo uscire da Casa Milan oppure è ancora li rintanato a lavorare?
Un grande, solo per questo mercato lo stimero' tantissimo. 

Qualcun altro a quest'ora sarebbe da Giannino Night a fare after.


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha visto Leonardo uscire da Casa Milan oppure è ancora li rintanato a lavorare?
> Un grande, solo per questo mercato lo stimero' tantissimo.
> 
> Qualcun altro a quest'ora starebbe facendo after da Giannino Night.



E' ancora li. Questa è la prova che non è lui a portare avanti la trattativa ma è Elliott in persona.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' ancora li. Questa è la prova che non è lui a portare avanti la trattativa ma è Elliott in persona.



Beh oddio se è ancora li a lavorare tanto di cappello. A prescindere se è lui a portare avanti la trattativa o meno.
Come sai che è ancora li? Sulla base di quello che hanno detto su Sportitalia fino ad ora?


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh oddio se è ancora li a lavorare tanto di cappello. A prescindere se è lui a portare avanti la trattativa o meno.
> Come sai che è ancora li? Sulla base di quello che hanno detto su Sportitalia fino ad ora?



Eh si, cosi hanno detto. E' a casa milan da 11 ore.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Che venga o meno la trattativa è reale. E pensate, noi in questa situazione di melma, visto che non siamo più competitivi come una volta.... Siamo comunque riusciti ad oscurare la trattativa del secolo (CR7 alla Juve) prima con Higuain e Caldara, ora con Savic. Se arriva veramente c'è da piangere di gioia perché significa che stiamo tornando per davvero. E non con mezzi giocatorini come lo scorso anno, ma con campioni veri.


----------



## 11Leoni (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha visto Leonardo uscire da Casa Milan oppure è ancora li rintanato a lavorare?
> Un grande, solo per questo mercato lo stimero' tantissimo.
> 
> Qualcun altro a quest'ora starebbe facendo after da Giannino Night.



E successivamente una scappatina per il bunga bunga dal pres.

"Scherzi" a parte ,hanno detto che forse è passato da un altra uscita anche perchè le luci dentro casa milan erano spente. In questi ultimi 3 giorni però c'è da dire che ha fatto perdere spesso le sue traccie.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Agosto 2018)

Bhe io sono fermo ad un area di servizio della tamoil in Puglia... In rientro dalle ferie calabre.. mia moglie che mi spacca le balle di non usare il cellulare mentre guido... Arriverò a casa domattina alle otto. Ho tutto il tempo per gustarmi questa trattativa notturna


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Bhe io sono fermo ad un area di servizio della tamoil in Puglia... In rientro dalle ferie calabre.. mia moglie che mi spacca le balle di non usare il cellulare mentre guido... Arriverò a casa domattina alle otto. Ho tutto il tempo per gustarmi questa trattativa notturna



Buon rientro fratello rossonero. Però non usare il telefono mentre guidi. Falle leggere alla moglie le news  la sicurezza prima di tutto. Speriamo che tu possa rientrare con una bella sorpresa da parte di milinkovic


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> E successivamente una scappatina per il bunga bunga dal pres.
> 
> "Scherzi" a parte ,hanno detto che forse è passato da un altra uscita anche perchè le luci dentro casa milan erano spente. In questi ultimi 3 giorni però c'è da dire che ha fatto perdere spesso le sue traccie.



Ah ecco mi sembrava strano fosse ancora li in sede a lavorare, anche perchè immagino che altre società non avrebbero fatto lo stesso.
Comunque la Lazio ha comprato tantissimi centrocampisti come Correa e Badelj e anche questo secondo me è un segnale.


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ah ecco mi sembrava strano fosse ancora li in sede a lavorare, anche perchè immagino che altre società non avrebbero fatto lo stesso.
> Comunque la Lazio ha comprato tantissimi centrocampisti come Correa e Badelj e anche questo secondo me è un segnale.



Esatto, ecco perchè non hanno nemmeno bisogno del sostituto. L'hanno già preso, ed è Correa.


----------



## Kayl (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Buon rientro fratello rossonero. Però non usare il telefono mentre guidi. Falle leggere alla moglie le news  la sicurezza prima di tutto. Speriamo che tu possa rientrare con una bella sorpresa da parte di milinkovic



ha detto che è fermo infatti.XD


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...







kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ah ecco mi sembrava strano fosse ancora li in sede a lavorare, anche perchè immagino che altre società non avrebbero fatto lo stesso.
> Comunque la Lazio ha comprato tantissimi centrocampisti come Correa e Badelj e anche questo secondo me è un segnale.



Fuori Felipe Anderson dentro Correa. Per quanto riguarda Badelj, nell'ultima stagione Lucas Leiva ha dovuto giocarle praticamente tutte, visto che l'alternativa era Di Gennaro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Fuori Felipe Anderson dentro Correa. Per quanto riguarda Badelj, nell'ultima stagione Lucas Leiva ha dovuto giocarle praticamente tutte, visto che l'alternativa era Di Gennaro.



Beh con 120M qualcosa lo pigliano dai


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Beh con 120M qualcosa lo pigliano dai



ma va, figurati. Lotirchio si mette tutto in tasca conoscendolo.
Ci pensa Tare a scovare qualcuno con quattro spicci.

Comunque Felipe Anderson non giocava neanche piu' titolare.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Io ci credo raga e non ho paura di rimanere deluso...


----------



## Pepps11 (17 Agosto 2018)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Fuori Felipe Anderson dentro Correa. Per quanto riguarda Badelj, nell'ultima stagione Lucas Leiva ha dovuto giocarle praticamente tutte, visto che l'alternativa era Di Gennaro.



Hanno preso anche Berisha


----------



## Brain84 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News contrastanti sul futuro di Milinkovic Savic. O meglio, per Festa sarebbe quasi fatta mentre tutti gli altri smentiscono.
> 
> Ecco le ultime news.
> 
> ...



Anche ESPN ne parla citando il sole 24 ore come fonte


----------



## fra29 (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono sdraiato nel letto con di fianco la mia ragazza. Prima di addormentarsi mi ha sentito ridere per alcuni dei vostri commenti in cui prendavate in giro i giornalisti. Oppure sul commento del mitico "er piscio" quello del sifone. E mi ha chiesto "Perché ridi?" e io tutto felice ho risposto "Perché forse arriva il Sergente". Sua risposta "Tu sei psicopatico" cioè raga...
> 
> Magari non succede, ma è bello esser tornati a vivere certe emozioni per giocatori così forti. Dai Sergej!



io sono stato a un concerto con il tel in mano.. siamo malati, ci meritiamo il sergente..


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anche ESPN ne parla citando il sole 24 ore come fonte



Vabbè vale poco come notizia se riprendono semplicemente la notizia di qualcun altro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè vale poco come notizia se riprendono semplicemente la notizia di qualcun altro.



Non se a riportare la notizia è ESPN...


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non se a riportare la notizia è ESPN...



Il Sole 24 Ore è un giornale di un certo livello. Ma parliamo di calciomercato, puo' succedere qualsiasi cosa quindi alla fine stiamo li. Se avessero avuto una loro fonte o qualcosa del genere sarebbe stato totalmente differente come rilevanza.


----------



## Casnop (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore è un giornale di un certo livello. Ma parliamo di calciomercato, puo' succedere qualsiasi cosa quindi alla fine stiamo li. Se avessero avuto una loro fonte o qualcosa del genere sarebbe stato totalmente differente come rilevanza.


C'è chi dice che la fonte di Festa potrebbe essere il confindustriale doc, Paolo Scaroni.


----------



## Kayl (17 Agosto 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non se a riportare la notizia è ESPN...



è comunque una notizia già riportata.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> C'è chi dice che la fonte di Festa potrebbe essere il confindustriale doc, Paolo Scaroni.



Bingo! É risaputo che festa e Scaroni siano molto amici. Vediamo..


----------



## Roger84 (17 Agosto 2018)

Sto rivedendo la replica di Sportitalia, sarei tanto curioso di sapere chi è la fonte di Criscitiello!


----------



## Emme (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> 
> C'era bisogno di una telenovela pure ste estate...qst anno era difficile fra i mondiali e accorciamento del calcio mercato...quindi l'hanno fatta più corta ma molto più intensa...speriamo in bene*


----------



## Rambo cica (17 Agosto 2018)

Non so se è vero ma se dovesse essere vero che vagonate di melda si devono mangiare questi pseudo giornalisti


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2018)

Raga io vi batto tutti, sono le 8:44 da me a Seoul. Tra 4 ore ho il volo e non vedrò NULLA fino a calciomercato chiuso ( atterro alle 20:45 a Malpensa) io saprò tutto di botto.

O delusione o incredulità.


----------



## Ciora (17 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> C'è chi dice che la fonte di Festa potrebbe essere il confindustriale doc, Paolo Scaroni.



Impossibile. 
Festa su twitter scrive che la notizia è da verificare e che all'ora in cui l'ha ricevuta era impossibile farlo.
Sarebbe un pelo bizzarro se dovesse verificare la fonte di Scaroni.


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2018)

Sarà una giornata molto luuungaa quella che ci attende.


----------



## Heaven (17 Agosto 2018)

Non succede ma se succede


----------



## Roger84 (17 Agosto 2018)

Se succede Pedullà è meglio che espatria e va a dare le notizie di calciomercato in Uganda!


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (17 Agosto 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Se succede Pedullà è meglio che espatria e va a dare le notizie di calciomercato in Uganda!



Hanno trattato i dirigenti Elliot con Lotito.
E' stata una trattativa che si è svolta in ambienti completamente estranei a quelli abituali del mondo del calcio. Normale che le persone "di calcio" non abbiano riportato nulla... non sono li biasimo.

Piuttosto aspettiamo domani... ci crederò solo quando leggerò l'ufficialità.


----------



## Igor91 (17 Agosto 2018)

Shhhhhhh.............. riparliamo solo EVENTUALMENTE per festeggiare.

Speriamo ragazzi.... speriamo e preghiamo.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (17 Agosto 2018)

È stato bello sognare
Purtroppo non ci sono conferme...
Sergej non verrà, mettiamoci il cuore in pace


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga io vi batto tutti, sono le 8:44 da me a Seoul. Tra 4 ore ho il volo e non vedrò NULLA fino a calciomercato chiuso ( atterro alle 20:45 a Malpensa) io saprò tutto di botto.
> 
> O delusione o incredulità.



Mamma mia, l anno scorso ero in vacanza e durante il volo di ritorno c era la chiusura del calciomercato (con tanto di apacf show). Lo vivetti malissimo il volo perché mi stavo perdendo quella chiusura con la speranza di un ultimo colpicino (si parlava di jankto)


----------



## 11Leoni (17 Agosto 2018)

Comunque sembra, anzi direi che è certo, che Leonardo al contrario di quanto detto prima sia ancora a casa milan.


----------



## Roger84 (17 Agosto 2018)

Se è ancora a Casa Milan alle 3 di notte, nn è di certo per la cessione di Mauri o Vergara...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, l anno scorso ero in vacanza e durante il volo di ritorno c era la chiusura del calciomercato (con tanto di apacf show). Lo vivetti malissimo il volo perché mi stavo perdendo quella chiusura con la speranza di un ultimo colpicino (si parlava di jankto)



Non dirlo a me, dormirò con il pensiero al Milan


----------



## mabadi (17 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Comunque sembra, anzi direi che è certo, che Leonardo al contrario di quanto detto prima sia ancora a casa milan.



A che fare?


----------



## 11Leoni (17 Agosto 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> A che fare?



Ah questo lo devi chiedere a lui, però razionalmente sembra difficile pensare che stia limando dettagli di cessioni di minore importanza alle 3 di notte. Poi, non sò, domani finalmente in un modo o nell'altro lo scopriremo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Agosto 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Se è ancora a Casa Milan alle 3 di notte, nn è di certo per la cessione di Mauri o Vergara...



Ancora ? A casa Milan ?  
Il condor....


----------



## Giek (17 Agosto 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Se è ancora a Casa Milan alle 3 di notte, nn è di certo per la cessione di Mauri o Vergara...


Dovrebbe essere uscito intorno alle 0:15.
Così ho letto cercando su internet


----------



## 11Leoni (17 Agosto 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere uscito intorno alle 0:15.
> Così ho letto cercando su internet



Anche io avevo letto così, poi sui social invece girano conferme con tanto di foto scattate che lui è ancora dentro, proprio al limite dello stalking. Poi, non le ho fatte io le foto, quindi prendetela comunque con le pinze.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Agosto 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere uscito intorno alle 0:15.
> Così ho letto cercando su internet



Ma sì dai ... Avrà ELUSO la sorveglianza... Sarà uscito nascosto nel cofano della sua auto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2018)

Mi sveglio nelcuore della notte... e controllo le news.. forza Milan ragazzi e a sto punto ci spero...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma sì dai ... Avrà ELUSO la sorveglianza... Sarà uscito nascosto nel cofano della sua auto



Chi controllava era dietro, leo è uscito dalla porta principale. 

È veramente andata così


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

Quanto ci mancavano notti come queste?


----------



## andrec21 (17 Agosto 2018)

Comunque se poi dovesse arrivare e li avesse presi in giro tutti penso che impazzirei. Sarebbe una delle operazioni più geniali di sempre, con le avversarie e tutti i giornalisti completamente spiazzati e lasciati a bocca asciutta. Sarebbe una dimostrazione di forza mostruosa, al di là della cifra.



tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Quanto ci mancavano notti come queste?



A parole non saprei dirti quanto.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi sveglio nelcuore della notte... e controllo le news.. forza Milan ragazzi e a sto punto ci spero...



Siamo in due


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Siamo in due



in tre...


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

ieri il titolo della lazio ha perso piu' del 5%... per l'eventuale annuncio dell'acquisto di sms secondo me aspetteranno la chiusura della borsa...


----------



## Gekyn (17 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Siamo in due





impero rossonero ha scritto:


> in tre...



In quattro....


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> In quattro....



E vai a dormire che tieni famiglia


----------



## wildfrank (17 Agosto 2018)

Appena sveglio controllo le news....


----------



## mabadi (17 Agosto 2018)

Ancora nessuna news? Comunque se Leo è rimasto a casa Milan fino a tardi o preparava le presentazioni oppure altre trattative non di certo una che secondo alcune fonti sarebbe già chiusa


----------



## Emme (17 Agosto 2018)

Passavo di qua e...



Nada


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2018)

Raga tra poco mi imbarco per Milano, non vedrò più nulla fino alle 20:45 di questa sera. 

Che Dio ce la mandi buona una volta ogni tanto.


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2018)

Dai che è la terza volta che mi sveglio per leggere...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Agosto 2018)

Quindi ? La nottata ha portato consiglio ?


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2018)

Nessuna news?

Stamattina è stato il mio primo pensiero.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> Nessuna news?
> 
> Stamattina è stato il mio primo pensiero.



Per ora Nada, attendiamo.


----------



## Emme (17 Agosto 2018)

Che brutta cosa l'attesa...é una brutta bestia...é ovvio cerco di essere distaccato, ma in cuor mio ci spero


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> sembra che le visite mediche siano state fissate per le 22,30 ...



Fonte?


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> sembra che le visite mediche siano state fissate per le 22,30 ...



Può essere un indizio o sbaglio? diverso se avessero prenotato una visita già nel pomeriggio..


----------



## James45 (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> sembra che le visite mediche siano state fissate per le 22,30 ...



Che trollata


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2018)

Buongiorno a tutti,ma dico io:Leo ieri non poteva rilasciare una dichiarazione e dire che il mercato era chiuso invece di lasciarci in questo stato?Sembra quasi che stiamo per avere un figlio tutti insieme per la tensione.


----------



## kipstar (17 Agosto 2018)

Oggi sono all'1% di possibilità.....mi pare che i maggiori esperti di movimenti di calciatori smentiscono mentre i giornalisti finanziari confermino.
Se mai lo vedrò con la maglia rossonera addosso allora in quel momento ci crederò....


----------



## Rambo cica (17 Agosto 2018)

speriamo che succeda

ma spendere 120M oggi venerdì 17 
sarà un buon investimento????

siiii
io non sono superstizioso!!!!


----------

